# Help: Paintwork peel, scaling and scratches



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi there,

Trying to help out a friend of mine. His Red BMW 1 series was in mint condition - I can testify to this having admired it for some time - but he came to me last week to tell me that his paintwork has suddenly deteriorated on two of the cars panels. The roof and the bonnet.

I've posted enhanced pics below (crappy smartphone camera). I can't work out what's caused this to happen. He hasn't been in an accident or resprayed the car since he owned it and there's been no damage from branches/animals etc.

It's almost as if the metal underneath is severely damaged and the paintwork has deteriorated to the point where it can no longer hide the defects.

I found it odd that there's a scaling type effect down the spine of the roof panel too.

Any ideas on what caused this?

*Roof panel*










*Bonnet panel*


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

looks like filler under the paint has went bad. i dont know but could be that?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd go with BillyT paint sunk into filler scratches!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll tell you exactly what that is, it's been painted previously with cheap crap products, most likely 1k lacquer without any uv protection, wrong reducer used or cheap primer. 

Needs stripping all the way back and redoing.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

The car's not been cleaned for a while hence the bird ****e but as far as I know he hasn't been taking it to hand car washes because he's a detailing enthusiast so wouldn't bother with that.

I don't really know how to describe it properly but imagine if you painted over a smooth surface to then find a crack in it, imagine the crack absorbed some of the paint but it was clearly visible...it's kind of like that. The paint hasn't been disturbed, it just seems to have been quenched into the imperfections in the metal underneath it. 

I said at first glance there's some huge circular motions which look like someone's attacked the paintwork with something...it still doesn't explained the smaller square and rectangular type scaling and the straight line "scratches" where the paint hasn't been disturbed on the outside.

Thanks for the feedback though guys, it does seem like it's been painted over! just wonder why it's only started to show up recently?! He's had it for over a year now.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> I'll tell you exactly what that is, it's been painted previously with cheap crap products, most likely 1k lacquer without any uv protection, wrong reducer used or cheap primer.
> 
> Needs stripping all the way back and redoing.


id go with this

looks fine when done , then once the weather gets to it , its moved and cracked and gone to hell

remember that when you see folk saying 1k is fine and no problems , and when folk are suggesting a £60 paintjob done in the driveway in winter

regardless....it will need roaring off back to bare metal and starting again


----------

